# hopper hard drive swap



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

any thoughts on swapping out the hard drive in the hopper to an SSD drive. can it be done and if so what steps do I need to take


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Almost certainly a very bad idea. SSDs require special software to recover the deleted blocks and I think it is unlikely the Hopper includes support for that. There is also some question as to whether or not the kernel used was compiled with support for such exotic devices.

Reconciling replacing a working $80 mechanism with a $3,200+ one is a pretty tall order. You would probably do better to set your money on fire (or shred it if local environmental laws make burning problematic).


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Also, do you OWN your Hopper? I think it's probably leased.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You can't install SSD. Period. 
You can install/swap other HDD from APPROVED LIST.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Did a Google search and came up with nothing. Where is the "approved" HD list?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tommiet said:


> Did a Google search and came up with nothing. Where is the "approved" HD list?


I don't recall having seen one for the Hopper. In any event, such a list would necessarily be limited to 2TB Winchester style hard drives.

If your drive is failing, you should have the Hopper replaced. If the drive isn't failing, you're wasting your time.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

dmspen said:


> Also, do you OWN your Hopper? I think it's probably leased.


it's owned I pd 350.00 for it with no goodies or discounts on programming


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> I don't recall having seen one for the Hopper. In any event, such a list would necessarily be limited to 2TB Winchester style hard drives.
> 
> If your drive is failing, you should have the Hopper replaced. If the drive isn't failing, you're wasting your time.


. You shouldn't. The list has been unified for all dish dvrs - just look into any recent version of FW and you'll find last revision. It has 2 tb drives from a few mfgrs - Samsung, Seagate, WDC.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Where do I find the info on using an external hard drive on my Hopper/Sling ? Also, Any info on whose HD to use and size would be appreciated
Thanks -- George


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

You can use any external drive up to 2TB(supported by Dish). Some folks have reported that 3TB also works. Most folks seem to prefer Western Digital. Whatever you buy be sure it has its own AC power supply, USB powered drives are not supported. Just plug in the drive on your Hopper and wait for the prompt to format the drive. Once formatting is completed press the DVR button and the drive will be listed along the top of the listings next to the Red tab.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info -- George


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try and check biggest drives: 4-5-6-8 TB and you'll be first who will report its acceptance as EHD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Isn't there still a 999 recordings limit on the EHD?

If so the very large drives may be worthless.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If coders will change just one printf 's parameter from "es"+%d to "es"+%x then the max would be raised to 4096


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> If coders will change just one printf 's parameter from "es"+%d to "es"+%x then the max would be raised to 4096


Do you really think they are using binary coded decimal?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I know how they does naming files ...


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Isn't there still a 999 recordings limit on the EHD?
> 
> If so the very large drives may be worthless.


Yes there is.


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I was given a new Western Digital 3tb My Book external harddrive. I cannot get it to format on either of my two Hoppers. One is a Hopper w/sling, and the other is an original Hopper. I know that 2tb is supposed to be the max size. But I have seen some posts refer to some getting a 3tb to work. If anyone has a tip or workaround to get this formatted I would be most appreciative!
Thanks, Mike


----------

